# Turkeys up Utah County canyons?



## bfarr37 (Mar 4, 2013)

I usually hunt Cache county and morgan, but won't be able to make it up there this year. I've heard there are turkeys up Provo Canyon around Deer Creek and Midway. Is that a good place to check out? Other areas down here?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

6?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> 6?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I fully expect to hit double digits by the time the hunts start.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Stick with the area's you know for this year. You only have a couple more days to hunt and it might take you two weeks even to locate birds in a new area this late in the year.

But to answer your question, yes, there are birds up Provo Canyon and around Deer Creek.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And they love to hang around in the private property.


----------



## TheoCleaner (May 29, 2017)

It always takes time to get used to the new area, I get the best results sticking to the terrain I know.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Payson canyon


----------

